
A Commodore 64 being used in production in Poland (2016) - nathell
https://www.facebook.com/RetrokompLoaderror/photos/a.680487201977883.1073741830.675193919173878/1260559587303972/?type=3&theater
======
nathell
Translation of the Facebook description of the photo:

"[...] Yesterday I stumbled upon a service company that balances driveshafts.
You won't believe what the owner uses to compute the mass of the weights. The
system is based on a homemade bench for balancing shafts connected to a
generator of sinusoidal alternations and piezoelectric sensors that measure
the vibrations of the rotating shaft. The photo should give you a hint. The
thing has been working uninterrupted for the last 25 years, even though the
computer at some time had been flooded through a leaky roof window and
apparently shit at by pigeons. The program was developed in-house. And it
works, gentlemen. It works!"

------
fratlas
Taking "if it ain't broken, don't fix it" to a whole new level!

------
mariuolo
For nitpicking: it's a Commodore 64C.

